# Daisy going grey!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We noticed after her first proper groom in January that Daisy had more white hair around her face. Then we started to see the odd white white one on her head and now they are springing up on the rear of her back! I am not sure how this will develop or if it will just remain black with a few white ones dotted around?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Exactly the same is happening to Vincent! He has white hairs around his lower back, shoulders and eyes!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller has this, it came through at about a year and he has a line from head to toe with a few stray ones elsewhere on his body.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle has got more and more white hairs appearing - and a really funny smoke ring around her tail!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

She probably wont get much lighter. inca has lots of gray hairs in her coat but you only see them if you look close at her other than that she is jet black.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't mind Millie going a bit white again, she's more black/grey/white, than the original white/black. Some of her black has gone a shade of brown now too. 

Its funny how their colourings change.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awena said:


> Hi sezra this is Romeos son we are keeping and he is silver be interesting to see how yours changes. Xx


Oooh he is a beauty! Takes after his Dad! 



Rufini said:


> Exactly the same is happening to Vincent! He has white hairs around his lower back, shoulders and eyes!


I love Vincent he is a handsome boy no matter what his colouring! 



wellerfeller said:


> Weller has this, it came through at about a year and he has a line from head to toe with a few stray ones elsewhere on his body.


I have never noticed that on Weller, I always thought he was one of the blackest Cockapoos I has seen! 



MillieDog said:


> I wouldn't mind Millie going a bit white again, she's more black/grey/white, than the original white/black. Some of her black has gone a shade of brown now too.
> 
> Its funny how their colourings change.


Daisy has brown on her coat but it is like it is last years coat that faded in the sun. The hair at the root is blacker but almost looks dusty. Very strange but very interesting!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

This has happened to Tilly as well on her back towards her bottom. It's either the stress living in our house or she is morphing into me!!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Bodger is doing the same!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I love Vincent he is a handsome boy no matter what his colouring!


awww thanks  I hope he stays dark brown, but he is my baby so I don't care whatever colour he is!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Daisy going grey .. aren't we all  .. or maybe I speak for myself xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Many dark colour cockapoos have random white hairs coming through, even Picnic has random white hairs .... and also with longer coats, the colour can appear different/lighter i.e. blacks having a brown look and browns looking lighter brown .. then when cut they look darker again .. what wonderful dogs we have


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She's got highlights! 

I've been watching Obi's fur to see if any white hairs develop but none yet. In some lights his moustache area and bottom of his front legs look quite brown. 

Question, do black 'poos ever stay fully jet black? Any one got one?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Daisy going grey .. aren't we all  .. or maybe I speak for myself xxx


Sadly not JoJo! Same here 



JoJo said:


> Many dark colour cockapoos have random white hairs coming through, even Picnic has random white hairs .... and also with longer coats, the colour can appear different/lighter i.e. blacks having a brown look and browns looking lighter brown .. then when cut they look darker again .. what wonderful dogs we have


I think they are like us and the sun lightens the hair and then you get the winter growth coming through. Daisy's coat looked very browny last summer but you can see the line where the colour changes and the new growth is darker. My girly needs a haircut anyway, booking her in on Monday.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston has loads of these white strands as well. They started on the top of his hind legs and now they have gone all the way up to the base of his head!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sarah, How old is Daisy? 
I was just curious. because on Lady, who went from very golden to very light, she now has lots of those little hairs coming through, and they are much darker, very apricot coloured.....wondering if she might go darker again.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Sarah, How old is Daisy?
> I was just curious. because on Lady, who went from very golden to very light, she now has lots of those little hairs coming through, and they are much darker, very apricot coloured.....wondering if she might go darker again.


Daisy is 14 months old.  Funny how they change isn't it?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is funny...and neat. I am kinda hoping Lady gets a little darker....I love her anyway she looks. but it would be cool to see.


----------

